# Fairground Graveyard, Herefordshire -May 09



## mexico75 (May 13, 2009)

Me and Esposa spotted this while stopped at services coming home from Mid Wales Asylum. Can't tell you anything about it other than it's on the A40 in Herefordshire and all the stuff looks to be pre early 80's
Octopus,




















Achtung, Sopwith!














Was up doc?













​


----------



## smiffy (May 13, 2009)

mexico75 said:


> [/CENTER]



I want I want I want this pick up.......... Looks like an Austin A70 Hereford to me....
......Rather apt seeing as its currently sitting in Herefordshire ! heheh!


----------



## jonney (May 13, 2009)

I thought we got rid of the Red Barron years ago...


----------



## pet_rubber_duck (May 13, 2009)

Interesting and unusual explore


----------



## smiffy (May 13, 2009)

smiffy said:


> I want I want I want this pick up.......... Looks like an Austin A70 Hereford to me....
> ......Rather apt seeing as its currently sitting in Herefordshire ! heheh!



Have reconsidered my guess......having perused loads of old pick-up photos.........its not a A70 nor even an A55 Austin..
..bit baffled at the moment but still like lots !


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 14, 2009)

I did think Standard Vangard Phase 11 from around 1953/54, but the visible bit of the front grill seems a bit off - although it does appear to have the phase 11 cab's curved rear quarter windows. Well I think I can make out the outer edge of the right-hand one.


----------



## silverstealth (May 14, 2009)

great stuff mexico, I want that pick up too..


----------



## woody65 (May 14, 2009)

its a showmans yard-someone does live there-enter at your own risk


----------



## mcl (May 14, 2009)

Definately standard vanguard


----------



## smiffy (May 14, 2009)

Yeah agreed..........I reckon its a Standard Vanguard and I reckon its a 1952/53/54 vintage as sometime around 55/56 the bonnet shape changed entirely.but also agree that the little bit of chrome grill showing is not 'right'......

This one iis about right except for that grill.........


----------



## Foxylady (May 14, 2009)

woody65 said:


> its a showmans yard-someone does live there-enter at your own risk



Ooh, do you know anything more about the site, Woody? 
Unusual find...love graveyards of anything, but that's a bit special.
Nice pics, mex.


----------



## woody65 (May 14, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Ooh, do you know anything more about the site, Woody?



its henry danters winter yard


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 15, 2009)

mcl said:


> Definately standard vanguard



The hub cap is also a good indicator - when you look at smiffy's pic, but I think that the model photographed is a phase 1a model - the grill being a simple steel pressing rather than the multi railed chrome affair of the phase 1. I have managed to find a good image of the phase 11 model, and this confirms that the model in the yard is a phase 11, which has been subsequently fitted with after market orange direction indicators.

By the way this vehicle is a rare survivor, later model pick ups selling for £10k/£15k (or so it seems) when they surface in MOT condition.


----------



## mexico75 (May 15, 2009)

Cool, thought it looked a bit special, didn't realise it was that rare though


----------



## madonmurphy (May 16, 2009)

Yep its Henry Danters winter yard. He owns the amusement park just up the road in Symonds Yat (think thats correct) and has a travelling fair as well.

http://www.symondsyatleisure.co.uk/


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 17, 2009)

Great find here Mex!

Forget that pick-up, I'll settle for the old German Plane (searches in pockets and old jars for some 10p's) 

Ta for posting up these


----------



## crickleymal (May 17, 2009)

smiffy said:


> Have reconsidered my guess......having perused loads of old pick-up photos.........)



That just sounds so wrong


----------



## smiffy (May 18, 2009)

crickleymal said:


> That just sounds so wrong



Hahahaha! yer right there mate.........heheheheh! the product of a dirty mind I reckons !


----------



## pob (May 18, 2009)

I think i past this a few times at one time i think there used to be a zipper there. Hmmm might have to go and have a look.


----------



## mrjrknight (Jul 8, 2009)

I think you will find this place is part of the Danters Funfair, they have been going since 1940's now there sun runs it called Bill Danter. Nice people but not to be messed with

The seem to keep all there old equipment rather then selling it 
hope this helps
http://www.billydantersfunfair.com/about/about.htm


----------



## mexico75 (Jul 8, 2009)

mrjrknight said:


> Nice people but not to be messed with



Cheers bud, glad they weren't in then


----------



## james.s (Jul 8, 2009)

Very nice, some good colours there


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 9, 2009)

Great find and nice photos - well done.


----------



## Potter (Jul 10, 2009)

Superb.

Love that old pickup.

Checked out the sites - BOUNCY SLIDES!


----------



## woody65 (Jul 11, 2009)

mrjrknight said:


> I think you will find this place is part of the Danters Funfair, they have been going since 1940's now there sun runs it called Bill Danter. Nice people but not to be messed with
> 
> The seem to keep all there old equipment rather then selling it
> hope this helps
> http://www.billydantersfunfair.com/about/about.htm



nothing to do with billy and the rides have been bought in the last few years


----------



## totalgamesroom (Nov 3, 2009)

hey folks, dont be put off by it being a showmans place, just ask and as long as you are polite i cant see why you wouldnt get a guided tour of the yard and i bet there is a lot of interesting stories to go with the equipment, i personally know some of the danter family and they are nice likeable people.


----------



## underitall (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice photos, thanks.
And you sparked me on a research trip...Or more, general Google browsing, found some interesting stuff.

An article at Hereford Newsshows Henry Danter and fraud.
And a fotopic page of Symonds Yat & Yard Henry Danter in May 2008.
And also, look a little deeper, you get this: http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:KLrySKUuFJgJ:www.wyreforest.gov.uk/council/docs/doc39678_20090210_planning_and_dev_cont_report.pdf+henry+danter+winter+yard&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk he sent for planning early this year, on Riverside Amusement Park, of DY13 8UY. Google Maps Link.


Just some things I thought were interesting, thanks,
Tom.


----------



## newposter76 (Nov 4, 2009)

Referring to the "fraud" case Henry was supposed to be involved in, How sickening is it that someone can be ruined in business just because he didn't pay the greedy government enough tax, when the government themselves are the most fraudulent, wasteful and dishonest crooks you'll ever come across... Nothing is ever done to prosecute them though is it?

Just another case of bullying the hardworking Brit and rewarding the lazy scum that don't bother to work...

Good pics though, nice one!!


----------



## woody65 (Nov 4, 2009)

newposter76 said:


> Referring to the "fraud" case Henry was supposed to be involved in, How sickening is it that someone can be ruined in business just because he didn't pay the greedy government enough tax, when the government themselves are the most fraudulent, wasteful and dishonest crooks you'll ever come across... Nothing is ever done to prosecute them though is it?
> 
> Just another case of bullying the hardworking Brit and rewarding the lazy scum that don't bother to work...
> 
> Good pics though, nice one!!




the only man ever to enter parliament with honest intensions was guy fawkes


----------



## newposter76 (Nov 4, 2009)

woody65 said:


> the only man ever to enter parliament with honest intensions was guy fawkes



True!! :laugh:


----------



## JandChar (Nov 4, 2009)

woody65 said:


> the only man ever to enter parliament with honest intensions was guy fawkes




 brilliant!!!


----------



## spacepunk (Nov 4, 2009)

A nice colourful find there.


----------



## SCL001 (Nov 15, 2009)

im sure ive seent his place, the station was closed when we passed due to a ramraid. ooer.


----------

